# Martin Archery New Pro Staff Coordinator



## simi06 (Apr 8, 2008)

Congrats on the pro staff coordinator job. Good luck to you and Martin in 2010!!!!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Congrats and best wishes to Martin Archery.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

*Pro staff*

Congrats Shawn, I don't think Martin could have made a better choice. :thumbs_up

For those who have not yet had the pleasure of meeting or talking with Shawn I can tell you he an outstanding fellow..... with enormous passion , knowledge, and respect for our great sport, I regularly chat with Shawn and always enjoy our conversations.

He's not a half bad shot either. :wink:


----------



## Jersey Ray (Apr 16, 2007)

AT News said:


> Fellow Archers,
> 
> I would like to take this time to announce that I have been given the opportunity to become the Martin Archery Pro Staff Coordinator. I am very excited about this position, and looking forward to building the best Martin Archery Team that I can.
> 
> ...


Way to go Shawn,You Deserve it! :thumbs_up :thumb:


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice work and congrats!


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

congrats to you on your new position. good luck with your team. :thumbs_up


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

BOHO said:


> congrats to you on your new position. good luck with your team. :thumbs_up


Congrats on the new position


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

A big congrats on the new position Shawn...:thumb:


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

*Thanks Folks*

Thanks everyone for the congrats.
I thought I would post a pic so everyone could say hello
at the tournaments.

Thanks again,

Shawn


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Congrats man! Best of luck to ya!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aggiegoddess (Aug 12, 2009)

*CONGRATS-Buddy We knew you could do it!*

Congrats!!!!

Texas Aggie Goddess...:darkbeer:


----------



## squish2519 (Dec 14, 2006)

Congrats Shawn! 

Do I still get to send a resume now that I'm shooting an Alien? 

See you in Vegas Bro.

Squish


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

good job staying busy!

You look spiffy with yoru bow too....

I think before I send you my resume, i should probably win something first...

:tongue:


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Congrats Shawn! I'm sure I speak for a lot of us when I say I'm sorry to see Jake go, but Martin picked a great guy to take over the reigns! 

Good luck with the new position, and God bless!!


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Congrats Shawn. I am sure you will continue to represent Martin Archery well and make sure incoming Martin Pro Staff do the same. :beer:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks again folks,

I will do my best to build the best Martin team that I can.
:wav::wav:

Shawn


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*Congratulations*

Congratulations Shawn on your position and I also hate to see Jake go he has been a GREAT friend and teamate and I will miss him. And a big asset to Martin Archery.. Please check your email for my name and get back to me when you can. Thanks Pat Dorigatti (Pro1) Martin Pro Staff


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

Congrats Shawn !!!​
I just recently became a Martin Pro Staff Shooter, and look forward to working with you in the future.

Chris


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone, I have answered all PM'S and E-mails.

Shawn


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Congratulations on the new position! Good luck this year.


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

Congrats Shawn!! You are going to do a fine job with the new position.


----------



## KEN-813 (Jun 26, 2002)

Congrats, but you just opened up your E-mail to 30,000 shooter resumes your gonna get hit with from everybody on Archerytalk, lol


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

looking toward to working with you Shawn, I wish you well on the new title


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

*Your right*



KEN-813 said:


> Congrats, but you just opened up your E-mail to 30,000 shooter resumes your gonna get hit with from everybody on Archerytalk, lol


 I opened up a new e-mail for shooter resumes only. [email protected]

Just FYI, The Martin archery staff program will remain the same as it has
in the past, the reps will still be picking thier shooters for the Bronze and
Silver Staff. I will be taking care of the Gold staff and some of the Silver staff.

If you have any question, feel free to drop me a e-mail or a PM.

Thanks again,
Shawn


----------



## KEN-813 (Jun 26, 2002)

NOV RUT said:


> I opened up a new e-mail for shooter resumes only. [email protected]
> 
> Just FYI, The Martin archery staff program will remain the same as it has
> in the past, the reps will still be picking thier shooters for the Bronze and
> ...



Now if we only actually had a Rep for Martin here in MI we would be all set. (Wink)


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

I thought about sending in a resume, but then I realized how much I like the 02 Phantom Elite and the 06 Slayer. Good luck with your new job; I'm sure you'll come up with a heck of a shooting staff!:darkbeer:


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*Email Sent*

I sent you and Joe Miller a resume. Hope to hear from you, thanks


----------



## blazenarrow (Feb 6, 2009)

Good luck Shawn, I'm sure that we will be talking soon. It was sad to see Jake go,but I'm looking forward to working with ya.. Good luck from me and the guys at Public Pursuit Hunting


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Congrats and Good luck!!


----------



## dpoutdoor (Jun 4, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

Congrats Shawn, I'm sure you will do Martin proud!

Just return my bow when your done with it.


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats Shawn !! .


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

*Wow!*

Shawn, 

Congratulations on the new position.

Arrow
Jay Boushee


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

*Thanks Folks*

Thanks for the congrats.
I can't wait to get started. Martin Archery is getting their budgets
together for the 2010 archery season. And as soon as I get the go-ahead
from the top dogs, we'll get this party started.

Thanks again,
Shawn Hatem


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

congrats on the job good luck


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

KEN-813 said:


> Now if we only actually had a Rep for Martin here in MI we would be all set. (Wink)


know know....hehehe...We have a Rep........:wink:


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

Best to you and Martin for 2010. 

Bill


----------



## lina (Mar 4, 2010)

congratulations and best of luck


----------



## AM OUTDOORS (Aug 6, 2007)

CONGRATS!

Let me know if there is anything I can help with in Michigan. If you get the chance, check out my website for more info. Martin has been a great supporter of AM Outdoors since the first show!

www.amoutdoorsradio.com


----------

